# Information on Riding/touring (1 week trip)......



## atomicNED (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi, My girlfriend I are looking at a 1 week Bike tour in one of the soutwestern states (cali, arizona, new mexico etc). We are from Canada and do not know where we should go. We have our time off in October. We are both roadies and mountain bikers who ride on average 150-200 miles/week.This trip is definately going to be a road ride ~ 50-70 miles/day. Any suggestions, information, websites would be extremely helpfull. Thanks in advance. PAUL


----------



## bobj (Sep 29, 2004)

The So Cal desert areas are still pretty hot, and windy, in October. I would also avoid Pacific Coast Highway (too much traffic). Perhaps the Santa Barbara wine country? I haven't ridden there but it sounds nice.


----------



## fracisco (Apr 25, 2002)

*Check with MB1*

A couple of years back poster "MB1" did a ride up the coast from L.A. to San Luis Obispo and maybe beyond. You could post in the general forum or track him down. He might be able to dig up the old thread and provide some info. If I remember correctly, it was about the time that all of Southern California was on fire.


----------

